# CA18DET into B12 - which clutch?



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

Anyone know if a CA18DE clutch will handle the DET power? I know I can just fit the flywheel and larger diameter clutch that came on my CA18DET (from an S13) but the whole assembly is nearly 10lb heavier than the CA18DE one. I don't like lightening flywheels by machining so unless absolutly neccesary I'd like to use the lighter setup but I'm not sure if the DE clutch is man enough to cope with a modified CA18DET ( I want to allow for up to 270hp at the flywheel).

What's the deal then? What have you guys used? 

Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

yea eddie dee can hook you up i got one from him for $350 he told me its capable of 450hp.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing so I can start planning out how much I will need after I get the actual engine, tranny, etc for the swap. Do you know what kind of clutch and possibly a part number?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Here's a little helpful info that Boost_boy gave me- 
"The RWD's clutch will not fit in the FWD/2WD's bellhousing because of its diameter (too big). The 2WD/FWD will fit in the RWD because of its diameter, a wee bit smaller than RWD's, but same spline count. The AWD's clutch is the same as the RWD's clutch, but will not fit the FWD/2WD and nor will the AWD/RWD flywheel. Hope this helps."


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Ratdat said:


> Anyone know if a CA18DE clutch will handle the DET power? I know I can just fit the flywheel and larger diameter clutch that came on my CA18DET (from an S13) but the whole assembly is nearly 10lb heavier than the CA18DE one. I don't like lightening flywheels by machining so unless absolutly neccesary I'd like to use the lighter setup but I'm not sure if the DE clutch is man enough to cope with a modified CA18DET ( I want to allow for up to 270hp at the flywheel).
> 
> What's the deal then? What have you guys used?
> 
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

how about an aftermarket like centerforce clutch for the CA18DE...i wonder if that could hold the DET.......prolly be like a stock DET clutch


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Maxima clutch.....


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

Nismo87R said:


> yea eddie dee can hook you up i got one from him for $350 he told me its capable of 450hp.


Who is Dee and how can get in touch? Does this clutch use the CA18DE flywheel?

boost_boy: what clutch are you using in your conversions?

Sr20 B12: you say Maxima... what model is that... 910, U11?? We only got the J30 badged as a Maxima here (with VG30E).

Thanks for your help guys :thumbup: 

-Eddie


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

dee= boost boy he is the ca18det master around here talk to him


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Sr20 B12 said:


> Maxima clutch.....


please, details.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

All right, I'm bringing this thread back because the question was still not answered and I'm going to be buying my engine in about two months and I need answers so I can start getting a list together.

Couldn't you just get the measurement of the clutch, talk to an aftermarket clutch company (Exedy, ACT, etc) and they can hook you up?

The Pulsar SE that had the CA18DE (not the DET) had a 215mm clutch disc and pressure plate, so wouldn't you be able to use those measurements, a 270+ hp goal, and get hooked up from a company?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

my opinion...is stick to your pulsar se setup, and talk to clutch people like centerforce or exedy. Tell them your projected power and they'll see if they have a clutch that can handle your torque output. Horsepower is always though to be the problem but when looking at drivetrain you have to look at how much torque you're twisting off the line. i think centerforce makes a dual friction clutch that's good for 350ft-lbs or something like that. That'd be perfect. Make sure that flywheel, clutch, and transmission are all matched correctly. oh and starter too :thumbup: 

whenever i get to boost i'll fry the original clutch probably :fluffy:


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

I love it how I open my big mouth, then actually go out and look, and find my answers by myself. Oh well, I'll keep posting because I like to spark discussion.

After doing some quick research Exedy makes a clutch that will fit and has 220 ft/lbs. for capacity and ACT makes one that will fit that has 240 ft/lbs. for capacity. The Centerforce website isn't very informative about capacities so a phone call would be in order. Also Jim Wolf has some items on their website that look to fit, but not a lot of information nor prices are posted, so again a phone call would be in order. Damn having to actually talk to people


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

livelyjay said:


> I love it how I open my big mouth, then actually go out and look, and find my answers by myself. Oh well, I'll keep posting because I like to spark discussion.
> 
> After doing some quick research Exedy makes a clutch that will fit and has 220 ft/lbs. for capacity and ACT makes one that will fit that has 240 ft/lbs. for capacity. The Centerforce website isn't very informative about capacities so a phone call would be in order. Also Jim Wolf has some items on their website that look to fit, but not a lot of information nor prices are posted, so again a phone call would be in order. Damn having to actually talk to people


 If you need a decent clutch that will support better 350whp, send me $280 and I will provide you the same clutch that I use on my g/f's car and that I've also provided for other forum members. Even if the big companies can provide you an application, be prepared to pay in excess of $350.

Dee


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> If you need a decent clutch that will support better 350whp, send me $280 and I will provide you the same clutch that I use on my g/f's car and that I've also provided for other forum members. Even if the big companies can provide you an application, be prepared to pay in excess of $350.
> 
> Dee


always the middle man huh  i'll have to keep you in mind later...although we all know i'll be doing more than 350hp :cheers:


----------

